# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals)  احدث مجموعة من مخططات هواتف لينوفو  Lenovo

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  اليوم معي  موقع يحوي علي  احدث مجموعة من مخططات  هواتف لينوفو و الموقع دائم التحديث لذي احتفظ برابط الموقع   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

